# Help me decide! LMU or CalArts (for Directing)?



## katherinekbb (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello everybody! I got accepted by LMU (TV&Film production) and CalArts (Directing) for Fall 2016. And I'm still wondering which one should I pick. I visited CalArts in person but not LMU (don't have time to visit LMU before the reply deadline). I feel that I'm more drawn to the program at LMU considering that it's less experimental and more focused on the technique side (I could be wrong), which are what I want. But meanwhile the program at CalArts seem to be more open that students get to collaborate with many different type of artists. Please help me or share your experience with these two schools! Thank you! ;-)


----------



## Amanda (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi @katherinekbb! Not sure if this will help at all, but figured since no one else offered an opinion, might as well offer my limited two cents ....

CalArts is a spectacular program, however, it seems that their main focus and the most well-known alumni that come out of them are on the animation side of things (obviously there are a few exceptions, and some of their animation peeps have moved into live action); I've just always heard/seen that animation is CalArt's prized baby, and other programs might not be quite as strong / get the same amount of attention and opportunity as the animation program. Additionally, you are right - CalArts is very experimental heavy.

That's simply what I've heard, if someone has a different opinion, I'd love to hear it.

But for those reason, in my mind, I would lean toward LMU if I were going for Directing.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi @katherinebb, I am in the exact same situation as you! I got accepted into the MFA's at Calarts and LMU and am still strongly hesitating. From what I read, LMU is more industry oriented and CalArts more experimental as you said. I also read that apparently CalArts doesn't have that much filming equipment which is disappointing for the tuition price that they ask.
The tuition prices for both these schools are so high, it would be great to have an opinion from someone who went to one of these schools if you consider the tuition price worth it, and also if these schools offer good connections and opportunities in the industry once you graduate? I'm also wondering if these school names are considered as "equal' in the industry compared to big players like USC and UCLA or are less considered? I am from France and really have no clue as to the reputation of these schools in the market it would be great to have some of your feedback!!
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 28, 2016)

Here are the site's Film School Review pages for these programs:














 LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.)


	 					In the Film & Television Production program, students gain experience in the crucial leadership role of director/producer/writer, with an emphasis...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 18, 2016








4.50 star(s)





Reviews: 2
Category: California



















 California Institute of the Arts (CalArts)- Film Directing (M.F.A.)


	 					A unique three-year graduate course of study, the Film Directing Program (FDP) enables students to develop innovative approaches to storytelling...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 17, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: California



















 California Institute of the Arts (CalArts) - Program in Film and Video (M.F.A.)


	 					The Program in Film and Video is designed for students who use film and video as media for personal expression and exploration—those artists for whom
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 17, 2016
Category: California






There are no reviews as of yet... (they were recently added). However there are Wiki pages for the schools there as well that can be updated with info about the schools as you find them.

Hopefully someone else with more experience will respond here soon and/or post reviews to those pages.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2016)

I do know that @lchenye has decided to go to LMU in the fall in the Film and Television Production program. (Her review is here: LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) - Reviews ) Maybe she can help you out. She applied to CalArts too.


----------



## lchenye (Jul 1, 2016)

Chris W said:


> I do know that @lchenye has decided to go to LMU in the fall in the Film and Television Production program. (Her review is here: LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.)  ) Maybe she can help you out. She applied to CalArts too.


Aha! I am a Him...

I kind of been through @katherinekbb & @Yaya's situation. Though I got waitlisted after the interview of CalArts, I still think I would choose LMU over CalArts. First I agree with @Amanda about when it comes to how good a film school CalArts can be, people usually refer to animation side. There's really very limited info about the Film Directing program of the CalArts in the internet. And CalArts is definitely more experimental. When I got interviewed, they kind of emphasized about this. Anyway you can go to their website and see the student film showcase. I don't have problems about being experimental but as I consider the MFA as a career starter, I just can't see a very promising outcome in CalArts. I asked the same question as @Yaya "if these school names are considered as "equal' in the industry compared to big players like USC and UCLA" about CalArts to whom is currently attending and his answer is "not even close". What's more he gave comments like " unprofessional". However there's another girl I know who graduated from CalArts gave very high recommendations, she's now working in the industry in LA.

In my opinion, even though I said quite a lot negative about CalArts but I do believe the question whether it is a good film school depends on whether it suits you. CalArts have a really special and artsy community which makes it differs from other film schools. To me, the main reason I chose LMU rather than CalArts is actually location -- living and studying somewhere near downtown and a nice beach, so it can be a very personal choice.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2016)

lchenye said:


> Aha! I am a Him...



Sorry! 



lchenye said:


> However there's another girl I know who graduated from CalArts gave very high recommendations, she's now working in the industry in LA



It'd be great if you could point her to FilmSchool.org to see if she can post a review for the school on the site. 














 California Institute of the Arts (CalArts)- Film Directing (M.F.A.)


	 					A unique three-year graduate course of study, the Film Directing Program (FDP) enables students to develop innovative approaches to storytelling...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 17, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: California



















 California Institute of the Arts (CalArts) - Program in Film and Video (M.F.A.)


	 					The Program in Film and Video is designed for students who use film and video as media for personal expression and exploration—those artists for whom
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 17, 2016
Category: California


----------



## Yaya (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you for your help to @Chris Wright  and @lchenye !
It's good to know that in the industry CalArts could be less considered compared to other schools, it's true that I read a lot on the internet about UCLA and USC but that CalArts is not mention that much when it comes to its directing program.
@lchenye by any chance did you get any feedback from someone who attended the MFA at LMU? It would be interesting to have a feedback from someone who went there on the equipment and on the quality of the program!


----------



## lchenye (Jul 4, 2016)

@Yaya manguforcheap This fellow, I searched "LMU" and "Loyola Marymount University" in this site and found him posting quite a lot about it. I haven't read all his posts but if I remember correctly he is attending (or graduated) SFTV of the LMU.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 6, 2016)

thank you @lchenye I messaged him! By any chance have you heard anything about the quality of the equipment at LMU?


----------

